# Fehlen beim Vorbereitungskurs



## frogile (1. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
meine Freundin möchte nun auch in Tübingen ihre Angelschein machen. Dazu wird sie den Vorbereitungslehrgang besuchen. Allerdings schneidet sich der Lehrgang 1x für 2 Stunden mit ihren Studiumsprüfungen. Nun frag ich euch, ob man auch mal im Vorbereitungskurs fehlen kann ohne dass das Probleme gibt.

Danke und Grüße


----------



## heidelberger*** (1. September 2008)

*AW: Fehlen beim Vorbereitungskurs*

...hallo "frogile"

Klar darf man mal bei dem Vorbereitungskurs auch mal fehlen.
Man muss eine bestimmte Stundenzahl vorweisen und das ist normal leicht zu schaffen.
Einfach mal beim Angelverein (Dozent) informieren.

Gruß heidelberger***


----------



## frogile (1. September 2008)

*AW: Fehlen beim Vorbereitungskurs*

Juppi!!
Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich hoffe dass nun meine Freundin den wirklich macht und sie mich beim angeln abziehen kann *g*


----------



## heidelberger*** (1. September 2008)

*AW: Fehlen beim Vorbereitungskurs*

....nicht das es dir so geht wie mir;+

ich hatte 1 Fehler .... meine Freundin 0  :c#c|kopfkrat#q


----------



## frogile (1. September 2008)

*AW: Fehlen beim Vorbereitungskurs*

Ich hab die Prüfung schon lange hinter mir  keine Ahnung wie viele Fehler ich hatte.
Aber meine Freundin zieht mich regelmäßig in den Ferien in Dänemark ab und fängt die dicksten fische. Das will ich nun auch mal in deutschen Gewässern ausprobieren und schaun ob sie da auch so gut fängt


----------

